
The Name of the Rose Background Ambience Generator - benbreen
https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/customTheNameOfTheRose.php
======
audiosampling
The creator of the website here. Thanks for your kind comments! Just wanted to
add that I am currently working on a tribute to the original Blade Runner
soundtrack... as the action of that movie takes place in November 2019 (!) Now
re-creating the sound of the legendary Yamaha CS-80 (played by Vangelis) by
programming varied analog synthesizers (I do not own a CS-80). Stay tuned!

~~~
turc1656
I thought you already had a "Blade Runner" style one listed as Electric Sheep,
no?

[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/customElectricSheep.php](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/customElectricSheep.php)

I really like that one, BTW.

~~~
audiosampling
Well spotted! If you read the introductory text on that one, it is meant as a
teaser for the upcoming one. The difference is that 'Electric Sheep' is made
of sound sources taken from other myNoise generators, while the upcoming one
will come with its own original sources.

~~~
cr0sh
As a subscriber, this is nice to hear about; I was actually thinking about
creating my own (however that is done - I know it is possible in some manner
as a subscriber) - but I'm not an audio expert so I would probably have
screwed it up anyhow.

There used to be a site that allowed you to "mash up" multiple sources of
audio and gifs to create ambient backgrounds. One that was my favorite
consisted of a particular "rain and thunderstorm" audio track, an audio track
of "bladerunner ambience" sound, plus a track (pick whatever) of "You are
listening to {city}" \- which was (is still?) a site that had recordings (or
live streams - I don't recall) of police scanner recordings. You could take
those, mix them up, then drop a background on screen of a "cyberpunk city" and
add javascripted "rain drops" as if you were looking out a window onto the
city...

It was a great effect, but like most things on the internet, the "pieces"
either went away or changed in some fashion, and it was no longer available.
But I've always wanted that same thing back - and what you describe might come
really close to that.

Can't wait to see (ok, hear) it!

------
jdpigeon
I love mynoise.net so much. It first came into my life when I was a grad
student and needed white noise to read scientific papers in a crowded office.
Now, it's finding its way back as a generator of fantasy dungeon sounds in my
DnD campaign!

------
DragonCot
Not to rain on the parade of MyNoise, but my preferred ambient audio
experience is [https://tabletopaudio.com](https://tabletopaudio.com)

------
Lucasoato
My noise is such a good site. 5 years ago I scraped it with a friend, then
reproduced the logic with Max for Live. So many good memories :')

------
arethuza
This makes me want background ambience from the Concent of Saunt Edhar.

~~~
lincolnq
<3 — did you know that book (Anathem by Neal Stephenson) has an “official”
soundtrack? Iolet by David Stutz. Check it out.

~~~
arethuza
Yeah - I have purchased a few of those tracks - not really "ambient" though!

------
Analemma_
I love MyNoise so much. I looked for a long time for a good white noise
generator, since there are so many crappy ones on the Internet, and MyNoise
nails every last detail. If you're in a similar position, definitely scroll
through the variety of noise generators available, you'll almost certainly
find one or more that work great for you.

Please consider donating to the creator if you like what you find, I really
want that site to stay online indefinitely.

------
phkahler
Would be nice in an app so you dont need the network.

~~~
ivolimmen
The website has a link to both an Android and IOS app; might be worth a shot.
Tried multiple sounds and it is quite relaxing.

~~~
QuadDamaged
Fun fact: the myNoise app exists thanks to a meeting of minds on HN.

Although I do wish the Android app was a bit better, quite proud of our
babies!

(rewriting in a single unified app using Rust / Xamarin RN)

~~~
jsjohnst
Just impulse spent $10 and very happy I did!

------
maddy237
<3 The Name of the Rose, but I expected this generator to include the most
terrifying of all sounds from the film, the bells heard at the beginning of
this track:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wmwzK0Orjo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wmwzK0Orjo)

------
Doctor_Fegg
Lovely to hear the Veni Creator being sung here. An enjoyable diversion on
this particular piece:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSneZQ9duE4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSneZQ9duE4)

~~~
audiosampling
Very nice diversion (with a great sound quality). BTW, if you like that
Gregorian song, here with individual sliders control :
[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/gregorianChoirGenerator.ph...](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/gregorianChoirGenerator.php)

------
perlpimp
the first the app came out on iOS i've paid the full price for all noises. It
has been indispensable for generating focus/relaxation during my work days.
brings a smile to my faces every time i see someone link mynoise on hn.

------
happyglands
This is great! The clanking in the "restaurant" is so soothing for me.

------
devin
@audiosampling: Is there a way to get these on the iOS myNoise app?

~~~
audiosampling
Composite generators are web specials at the moment, but as soon as the mobile
app developer - who reads us here on hacker news, I am sure - finished
struggling with the Android app, he will probably implement these composite
generators on the mobile apps too. It shouldn't be too difficult, it's more a
data parsing issue, than actual programming.

